# Clausing Vert Mill pics/+ pics of SB 10L ready to move



## razinman (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All
              I said I would post some pics of the Clausing mill after I assembled it, most of it went fairly well .
The only thing that's still a mystery is the top retainer (#641-001)that seats on upper pulley of the spindle.
I press fitted all the parts, for some reason the g
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 rove in the spindle did not reach the point where I could
install the retainer, I assume I will have to take the spindle apart and press fit it together again(not too soon
though).
        I also included pics of my SB 10L, which I finished about  5-6 months ago, (waiting to sell my house and move), and then assemble that too.
        Once again , thanks for all your help with the Clausing Mill !

            Regards.......Raz


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 27, 2017)

Since you can't figure it out, I'll take it off your hands, you won't have to worry any more.


----------



## razinman (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Jeff,

                 Sure,  which one would you like, LOL
                 The mill I took it apart/cleaned/painted approx. 3 months
                 The lathe    "          "            "                      "         "       9 months

                     Regards............Raz


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll take the Clausing , beautiful job. Enjoy your work.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice machines and nice photos, too, Raz.  ;-)  Glad you got it figured out...


----------



## razinman (Feb 27, 2017)

woochucker said:


> I'll take the Clausing , beautiful job. Enjoy your work.


 Thanks,  It was a  lot of work but worth it.


----------



## razinman (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Nice machines and nice photos, too, Raz.  ;-)  Glad you got it figured out...


   Thanks Bob,  When I get the SB together after I move( sooner than later) I'll post the pics. You can't tell by the pics since lathe is all sprawled out
   on the floor.
     I'll be coming your way,  San Diego.  
     Regards...........Raz


----------

